# *SPOILERS* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH *SPOILERS DISCUSSION THREAD*



## moshnrawle (Sep 5, 2012)

> ***USE THIS THREAD TO POST AND/OR DISCUSS RAW SPOILERS FROM MANCHESTER**
> 
> **DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THE LIVE DISCUSSION THREAD***​



http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFf6ZGQdlI



> - Raw opened with Randy Orton talking about how he's in charge due to The Authority being on vacation. Raw GM Brad Maddox came out and said he's in charge and made Orton vs. Cody Rhodes, then "DOO" Kane said he is in charge and made Orton vs. Goldust. In the end, Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero came out and made a Rhodes Bros. vs. Orton handicap match for right now. So much heat on Vickie, who was booed out of the building.
> 
> (1) WWE tag champions Rhodes Bros. (Goldust & Cody Rhodes) beat Randy Orton via count-out. Cody got the hot tag, Orton got clotheslined out of the ring, then Orton did not return and was counted out.
> 
> ...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Guarantee we'll see dozens of rumors saying something like how Wade Barrett will return on this Raw or something.


----------



## moshnrawle (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



dxbender said:


> Guarantee we'll see dozens of rumors saying something like how Wade Barrett will return on this Raw or something.


He said in a local newspaper he was, he's only not been on TV because of his visa!


----------



## moshnrawle (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://www.lep.co.uk/what-s-on/theatre-comedy/wade-barrett-q-a-1-6152576



*I presume you will be back here though for WWE’s UK tour in November, the live recording of Raw and Smackdown in Manchester?
*

_“Yeah I’m definitely going to be on those shows, we’ve got Manchester I think on the 11th and 12th, our two TV tapings, so I’m very excited to be a part of that. It’s always good for me to come back to the North West, with that being my part of the world._


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



moshnrawle said:


> Forgive me if someone has started a topic already, many people in this forum attending? It's my first ever live show after being a fan for 12 years!


me to both


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'll be there! Attended Summerslam and the post-SS Raw earlier this year, but it's my first WWE show in the UK for a decade or so.


----------



## moshnrawle (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

There will be a few of us heading out for drinks before and after at this bar!

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/wetherspoons-piccadilly


----------



## StockportTaker (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm from Manchester and gonna be attending both shows, never been to a TV taping before... Been to plenty off house shows, how do they differ? In the heavens a little bit for Raw but ringside for Smackdown, this week is going to take too long...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Barrett is listed for the Birmingham house show on the 9th that I'm going to so I would expect Barrett to be at RAW.


----------



## StockportTaker (Apr 1, 2012)

CurryKingDH said:


> Barrett is listed for the Birmingham house show on the 9th that I'm going to so I would expect Barrett to be at RAW.


Not really arsed about Barrett to be honest, unless he's returning and destroying somebody... I just honestly cannot wait to see The Wyatt's entrance live...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So this week, Raw is going to be held in front of a dead fucking crowd in Greenville, SC. All thanks to Manchester for saving us in a week's time.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

so buzzed for this, hoping for a wade return and paige debut. also :ambrose2:reignsHHH2unk5 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> so buzzed for this, hoping for a wade return and paige debut. also :ambrose2:reignsHHH2unk5 :mark::mark::mark:


Basically this. Cannot wait. Going to Birmingham on 9th too. Can't believe how quick the tour had come around. Every time I've been to Manchester Arena always had solid crowds. PUMPED :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



tylermoxreigns said:


> Basically this. Cannot wait. Going to Birmingham on 9th too. Can't believe how quick the tour had come around. Every time I've been to Manchester Arena always had solid crowds. PUMPED :mark: :mark: :mark:


yep last time i went to a show it was in manchester and for how big the arena is(think it's one of the biggest in the uk 21,000) it was almost sold out, that was just for a houseshow. the crowd were great for that so i'm expecting big things for the tapings.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Barrett to attack Cena for the ultimate pop.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



SonoShion said:


> Barrett to attack Cena for the ultimate pop.


haha i'd love that, not gonna happen though the little kiddies will probably cry.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I will be at both Raw and Smackdown, looking forward to seeing Hunter as a heel in the UK, always love seeing Barrett back home in the UK, the Wyatt's entrance live will be epic as well, I will be as giddy as a schoolgirl when I hear the 'Were Here'


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



SonoShion said:


> Barrett to attack Cena for the ultimate pop.


That would be...fucking awesome.

Unfortunately, boring Del Rio has a rematch at SS.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I will be there. Second live Raw as I went to the O2 arena show which had Undertaker and HHH. I was so lucky to see the Undertaker perform. Not many crowds will be able to see that without paying big bucks for 'Mania. 
I think it's about time they brought us a PPV. Even if it's one of their chicken shit PPVS like battleground. 
Should be an excellent crowd and a good night after the show. Where are you Manchester.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



In Punk We Trust said:


> I will be at both Raw and Smackdown, looking forward to seeing Hunter as a heel in the UK, always love seeing Barrett back home in the UK, the Wyatt's entrance live will be epic as well, I will be as giddy as a schoolgirl when I hear the 'Were Here'


ah shit completely forgot about the wyatts, that entrance :mark: and yeah do we all think hhh is gonna be there then ? hopefully he will be but i wasn't sure because of it being in the uk.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Hopefully HHH is there yeah, don't think Stephanie will be there but hopefully Hunter is or I will riot


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WE WANT BARRETT. Not attending myself (still a live show virgin, sadly!) but I always look forward to it when WWE comes over here. Say what you like about the UK, but we know how to do crowds! Even if it's not a proper comeback, Barrett appearing again will be awesome.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Those "OLE" chants for the Matadores :lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*I want to go...but not for £41.00 for the cheapest ticket. I'm interested in the VIP deal but I'm guessing it's sold out because I can't find out how much those tickets are.*


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'll be there, travelling down from the north east. Our second show after the raw in London in April.

Can't wait


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> That would be...fucking awesome.
> 
> Unfortunately, boring Del Rio has a rematch at SS.


Fuck it. Make it a fatal four way with Barrett and Sandow.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Found this on a ticket website for the 11th Raw. Barrett is in this picture. 

Also if you look at the future dates on the ticket site it would appear they have altered the schedules of AJ Lee and The Shield. Punk and Cena are headlining the UK tour and Orton and Bryan the Western Europe tour. The Shield was originally scheduled to be in the UK tour and AJ in the Western Europe tour. Now it's reversed. Shield has been switched to Western Europe, AJ to the UK.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Is it beyond the realms of possibility for the showstopper to be there?

I know it may sound a little far fetched but why not, the crowd would bring the arena down.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I've got my tickets as well. Got the 55 quid ones so quite low down in the corner behind the announcers. 

Aren't HBK and Bryan leading to a mentor vs trainee feud at SS? Also HHH and Big Show going for a match at SS I reckon. Could be a solid roster. My tickets are literally at the end of the row so there's 50-50 chance Dean Ambrose will walk past me depending on how the seat numbering works I just know I've got 1,2 and 3.

Punk should be feuding with The Wyatts as well, I think they attacked Bryan to start a feud last week but the writers decided last minute to do a HBK vs Bryan feud so had them attack Punk last minute.

Went Birmingham last year for Raw live when the product was weak and the crowd made the show, this year we've got something to shout about. Just hope there isn't a cold opening, I want to see the opening RAW fireworks, didn't get them last year.


----------



## jamstan (Jul 5, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Been to a few house shows but this will be my first Raw. Sitting a few rows back from the announcers table.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE in the UK the day of Remembrance Day?

Oh boy.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

To anyone going, PLEASE make noise. RAW tomorrow is in South Carolina, which is notoriously bad.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



PGSucks said:


> To anyone going, PLEASE make noise. RAW tomorrow is in South Carolina, which is notoriously bad.


I mentioned that earlier in the thread.

But no worries here. This is UK, and the crowds at Raw there have been consistently great, as of recent. Somewhat smarky, but also a lot of casuals simply excited about the show, since Raw is held there once or twice a year. Just a loud, enthusiastic, and ultimately, entertaining crowd.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



dxbender said:


> Guarantee we'll see dozens of rumors saying something like how Wade Barrett will return on this Raw or something.


And then go back to getting no reaction a week later.


moshnrawle said:


> He said in a local newspaper he was, he's only not been on TV because of his visa!


He returned at a house show recently, though.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Second live show. 6 of us coming from scotland, legit cant wait. The Birmingham taping of raw last year was great hopefully much of the same.


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

Heading down from Scotland to go to this. 

Really can't. Wait and it should be an exciting night. 

I really don't know what to expect though.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

November 11? Veterans Day on England? Really ill-fitting. I'd rather have WWE have RAW during the summer when there's no football for the British to fawn on. That and it's my ex-girlfriend (and mother of my kid's) birthday and I have to pay the damn monthly check.

Remember to vote "YES!" on vasectomies performed at under-18.



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I mentioned that earlier in the thread.
> 
> But no worries here. This is UK, and the crowds at Raw there have been consistently great, as of recent. *Somewhat smarky*, but also a lot of casuals simply excited about the show, since Raw is held there once or twice a year. Just a loud, enthusiastic, and ultimately, entertaining crowd.


Somewhat?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

expect ole chants people for los matadors even if I don't want them. There the capital of ole chants


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Those shows in that place are always throw away shows. This sucks how many times are they going to go over there gezz.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

i will be there. arena holds alot of wrestling memories for me. i was there for mayhem in manchester back in april 1998 the week after austin won his first title. i was there for rebellion in october 2002. i was there for the first ever raw broadcast from the uk in october 2004


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ordered my tickets of ticketmaster but still haven't had them delivered yet, slightly starting to panic!!! :|

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



steeeee said:


> Ordered my tickets of ticketmaster but still haven't had them delivered yet, slightly starting to panic!!! :|
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


Same, but Ticketmaster appear to be dragging their feet at the moment. I only got my ticket for Bring Me the Horizon tonight delivered on Friday. The Raw ticket has changed from "ticket not yet dispatched" to "processing" now though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Went to a Raw in Manchester a few years back. It was the one with Ricky Hatton. Good show from what I can recall but it ended with them advertising a huge main event for the show in MSG the week after which I didn't appreciate lol.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



steeeee said:


> Ordered my tickets of ticketmaster but still haven't had them delivered yet, slightly starting to panic!!! :|
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


I got the smackdown tickets last week by post from ticket master


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

You guys are lucky, enjoy the show! WWE is only visiting 2 Canadian cities and I don't live in or close to either one


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

Got an email stating that Ticket master received the tickets today and they'll be sent out over the next couple days!


----------



## kev2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I got tickets for myself and my two sons (aged 8 and 6) for Raw in Manchester on Monday.

I'm now worried that they might not be able to see the action from their seats. Should I be worried or will it be ok?


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



kev2013 said:


> I got tickets for myself and my two sons (aged 8 and 6) for Raw in Manchester on Monday.
> 
> I'm now worried that they might not be able to see the action from their seats. Should I be worried or will it be ok?


I'm taking my son too we're 5 rows from ringside for raw and every gimp stands up so I'm a bit iffy myself about this I will be laying the smackdown on some candy arses if neckbeards spoil his view.


----------



## kev2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Goat Face Killer said:


> I'm taking my son too we're 5 rows from ringside for raw and every gimp stands up so I'm a bit iffy myself about this I will be laying the smackdown on some candy arses if neckbeards spoil his view.


at football games over here there tends to be stewards who get people to sit down, I don't know if the MEN Arena does a similar thing for events like this?


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm still waiting for a smark city to get the "you're gunna get your f*c*ing head kicked in" chants for Bryan. Maybe we could be the one.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm going. Really excited!


----------



## moshnrawle (Sep 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



steeeee said:


> Ordered my tickets of ticketmaster but still haven't had them delivered yet, slightly starting to panic!!! :|
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


My friend had this problem they emailed him today to say his order has been dispatched, check your emails and get in touch with them!


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I got an email from Tickemaster today saying they have only just received the tickets and they will be printed and dispatched soon. Should expect to get them 3 days before the event it said.


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

Got my tickets today guys. That was within one day. 

You should expect them today or tomorrow.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm driving down from the midlands for this and can't wait. 

I don't want a half assed show though, I want fireworks to start the broadcast as well as something other than a Mini on the stage. 

It really is time a PPV was brought back here.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The only thing about Raw overseas, as good as the shows usually are. I hate that it won't be live. I hope they don't edit it to hell when it's broadcasted in the US.


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



RichardHagen said:


> The only thing about Raw overseas, as good as the shows usually are. I hate that it won't be live. I hope they don't edit it to hell when it's broadcasted in the US.


They will edit it I think, they did the last Raw here anyway.

It was an electric crowd that was loud with smarky chants but upon watching the television version there were many things taken out. I come on here and the crowd is getting bashed for being dead... So it's just one of them I think.


----------



## kev2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I have a spare ticket for Monday in Manchester.

Is it frowned upon on here to try to sell it here? I would only want face value for it, not looking to rip anyone off.

If it is frowned upon - apologies.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm going, have been to a few house shows but this will be my first live RAW so pretty excited for it! Think we're pretty far back, but I'm sure the atmosphere will be worth it.


----------



## itsJoseph (Nov 5, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

if you check barrett's twitter he has said all of the events he will be at in europe (one of which is raw in manchester but not birmingham)


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



kev2013 said:


> I have a spare ticket for Monday in Manchester.
> 
> Is it frowned upon on here to try to sell it here? I would only want face value for it, not looking to rip anyone off.
> 
> If it is frowned upon - apologies.



It's not frowned upon, don't worry 

Hope everyone that attends has some good fun. Just be LOUD!!


----------



## kev2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Jobberwacky said:


> It's not frowned upon, don't worry
> 
> Hope everyone that attends has some good fun. Just be LOUD!!


Cool, thanks! 

If anyone here needs a ticket drop me a private message on here.

It's in block 110 - face value is £45 which is what I'm looking for for it.


----------



## Miles Edgeworth (Nov 7, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Also my first Raw ever as a life long fan. Anyone have any ideas on what the main event will be? Watched Raw yesterday hoping they would announce it like they did last year with Daniel Bryan, Kane & Undertaker vs. The Shield.


----------



## foodzombie (Jul 11, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'll be heading up from derby, first live event cant wait!


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm taking my son to his first ever event. I'm hoping he'll enjoy it.


----------



## Miles Edgeworth (Nov 7, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Any good spots for a wee drink beforehand? How early should one arrive?


----------



## kev2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The show is due to start at 7pm, how long will the show run for?

Will it be 3 hours - 7pm until 10pm?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm going to the show with two friends from work and we're so excited! Then we're going to William Regal's spoken word show straight after, so it's going to be a good night.

As long as we get Punk/Bryan interacting with The Wyatts in some way, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm going, brother.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Is there anyone who is sitting in block 104 who would be willing to sell me 3 tickets, in exchange for 2 tickets in row a and 60-70 quid? Won a competition but it was only 2 tickets and i need 3 lol..


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Not even sitting in block 104 actually, anywhere lower tier and not too high up..


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Eh, probably not going. No desire to and don't think I'll miss much.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Yup im going myself. For Both Raw and Smack down.
For both events im Ringside, on Row 4. :agree:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm going.... Can't remember where my seats are. Pumped though. Went to Birmingham last year and the crowd the damn good, the TV showing did it no justice (edited etc...) :mark:


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm going.... Can't remember where my seats are. Pumped though. Went to Birmingham last year and the crowd the damn good, the TV showing did it no justice (edited etc...) :mark:


Hate the damn editing. It's why I rarely watch smackdown.


----------



## StockportTaker (Apr 1, 2012)

Anybody have any idea when the April tour dates will go on sale? Do WWE usually have pre sales for Uk events?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



StockportTaker said:


> Anybody have any idea when the April tour dates will go on sale? Do WWE usually have pre sales for Uk events?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


not sure about presales but i was wondering the same thing, does anyone have any ideas of which towns they will be in and what dates as well ?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Just looking at possibly getting some last minute tickets for this and noticed that to collect your tickets from the arena you have to pay £2.50. Now that might not be a large amount of money, but having to pay to walk to their place of business and pick up your own tickets, completely ridiculous.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



StockportTaker said:


> Anybody have any idea when the April tour dates will go on sale? Do WWE usually have pre sales for Uk events?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They normally announce each date for the next tour during the show in that arena, so for example, during Monday's taping, they'd announce the next time they are in manchester. They then normally post a full list online.

I read somewhere that the next tour starts in May, so I don't know if that means tickets are on sale later than usual or not.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm there, can't wait. Look out for the 'Wade Barrett's Barmy Army' banner.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I think it is the 26th May they are back in Belfast, not sure about Dublin, maybe a fan who was there tonight can answer. They will only announce the Ireland dates in Ireland. Tomorrow at Glasgow there will be flyers in the arena listing the rest of the shows for next year, dates and arenas so hopefully Glasgow gets some TV tapings! England crowds have been overrated since oooh.......2005? Died off about then.

Plus the end of May for the next tour, a whole 6 weeks later than usual.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



crazybeats said:


> I think it is the 26th May they are back in Belfast, not sure about Dublin, maybe a fan who was there tonight can answer. They will only announce the Ireland dates in Ireland. Tomorrow at Glasgow there will be flyers in the arena listing the rest of the shows for next year, dates and arenas so hopefully Glasgow gets some TV tapings! England crowds have been overrated since oooh.......2005? Died off about then.
> 
> Plus the end of May for the next tour, a whole 6 weeks later than usual.


that's quite strange, i wonder what their reasons are for doing them 6 weeks later ? didn't realise they would only say the next dates in ireland on their leaflets i just guessed they would say them all, oh well hopefully someone on here can tell us tomorrow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



moshnrawle said:


> Forgive me if someone has started a topic already, many people in this forum attending? It's my first ever live show after being a fan for 12 years!


:cheer :hb have a good one. Also...Hoping a Barrett return.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

It will be a nice change having it a bit later in the year.


----------



## StockportTaker (Apr 1, 2012)

Here you go guys 2014 information ...

You can thank me later 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hoping a Barrett return.


Who isn't?

Well, I mean, other than those who find him boring. :side:


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

for you people going to that show remember to chant Daniel Bryan during the main event segment that involves big show


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



krai999 said:


> for you people going to that show remember to chant Daniel Bryan during the main event segment that involves big show


Them fuckers will edit it if we do anyway

Wow the uk really loves Big Show :lawler


----------



## Blani (Apr 20, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum so not sure if it's frowned upon but if anyone is interested I have 2 tickets for Raw on Monday. PM me if interested.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Goat Face Killer said:


> Them fuckers will edit it if we do anyway
> 
> Wow the uk really loves Big Show :lawler


could always try anyway what do ya gotta lose


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Sucks to hear that they've been keeping Bryan off some house shows he was advertised for and putting him in other shows instead. 

He'll obviously be at the TV taping tomorrow won't he? I'm most looking forward to seeing Bryan and Punk so I'll be pissed if WWE pull some crap and keep him off the show.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Will this be televised at a different time in the UK, or normal time? I'm confused.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



OXI said:


> Will this be televised at a different time in the UK, or normal time? I'm confused.


It's taped earlier in the evening and then shown at the normal UK time....it's usually 1am or 2am?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Who isn't?
> 
> Well, I mean, other than those who find him boring. :side:


Hoping Vince is feeling merciful. :side:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



admiremyclone said:


> It's taped earlier in the evening and then shown at the normal UK time....it's usually 1am or 2am?


Cheers mate.

I was hoping to get an early watch. :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

They better not edit it as much as they did in April...


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Anyone near section 212?


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

It's weird how only Ireland dates have been revealed for the tour next year. I got back from Glasgow tonight, they were here on Friday also and no return dates were mentioned and the flyers given out were nothing to do about next years May tour.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

We need some "Daniel "The Scape-GOAT" Bryan signs over there :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I hope no one posts the spoilers for Raw tomorrow, since the Raw discussion thread is usually very entertaining, and I could see less people using it if they just read the spoilers and watch it at a different time or w/e.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hoping Vince is feeling merciful. :side:


Yep.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



crazybeats said:


> It's weird how only Ireland dates have been revealed for the tour next year. I got back from Glasgow tonight, they were here on Friday also and no return dates were mentioned and the flyers given out were nothing to do about next years May tour.



yeah iv'e been waiting all week for the next tour info but no one seems to know anything apart from the ireland ones... maybe their still trying to lockdown certain venues, could be why it's later in the year than usual as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Where was Raw taped?

Aha, just read the thread title, heh. Anyway, hope it's a decent crowd.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I know on Twitter several people mentioned the WWE being live in Glasgow next year at the new Hydro Arena which has just opened and holds 12,000 seated but there is nothing concrete on that and I'm tempted to ask them how they heard that information or who told them. They also don't mention any dates. I'm thinking it might just be a short tour like a few years ago where the tour does TV tapings here but most dates are in Europe and then they did a short European tour in August, no tapings were held but they hit all the other UK cities they missed out the first time round. It's just strange.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I hope no one posts the spoilers for Raw tomorrow, since the Raw discussion thread is usually very entertaining, and I could see less people using it if they just read the spoilers and watch it at a different time or w/e.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


actually i was gonna ask something about that, i wanted to go into the discussion thread tomorrow but like you just said there could be spoilers. is it meant to be a spoiler free thread or are people allowed to post about it ? i just don't want to ruin it for myself.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

There is so many people talking in it that i don't think admins could do anything until after the show ended, of course people are going to mention spoilers.


----------



## The Cult (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> actually i was gonna ask something about that, i wanted to go into the discussion thread tomorrow but like you just said there could be spoilers. is it meant to be a spoiler free thread or are people allowed to post about it ? i just don't want to ruin it for myself.


I think there will be separate threads, one for discussing the results and on for those who don't want anything spoiled. At least, that's hat what I recall from every other time something is taped over here .


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



The Cult said:


> I think there will be separate threads, one for discussing the results and on for those who don't want anything spoiled. At least, that's hat what I recall from every other time something is taped over here .


haha yeah i don't usually go into the raw discussion threads that much but i figured as it's a uk one i'll try and stay up. hopefully like you said theyll be 2 seperate ones, i'll just risk it and hope no one trolls the results on purpose lol.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I got tickets off a mate who won them on Shopto but couldn't attend

Gutted to find out today that they aren't together one is row k seat 25 the other row l seat 1 so obviously the end of one block then the start of the next on the next row

Hope somehow we can swap them but if it sells out then there's no chance


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What? Are you telling me you can't go on your own? It's like these people that go to concerts and cinemas with friends. No one wants to hear you talking to your goddamn friend, it's not a social gathering, it's entertainment. What do you wanna do? Hold hands? No you go and sit on your own and you enjoy the show, if you wanna talk to your friend talk to them before it starts or on the bus ride home. It's not like you're never gonna see them again.

Honestly some people really get my back up with their attitudes.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Eh? We are going anyway but it would be good to sit together, I see nowt wrong in that 

Think its some bodies bobo time though he's getting cranky. Poor lamb.


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Good. Maybe you'll find yourself a girlfriend and get laid and start living life a bit more.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



crazybeats said:


> Good. Maybe you'll find yourself a girlfriend and get laid and start living life a bit more.


Good try, I'm married with a son and go to wrestling with a mate to have a laugh and blow off some steam

Now these unexpected (free) tickets are a nice bonus ahead of a weekend on the beer at PCW and whether you like it or not going to watch wrestling is a social event, you seem to have a problem with human interaction though for whatever reason.

By the way your last post made zero sense, because I would rather sit with the person I am going to an event with this indicates I would have no girlfriend and need to get laid (the fact I'm married actually proves I do need to get laid though) and need to live life?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



crazybeats said:


> What? Are you telling me you can't go on your own? It's like these people that go to concerts and cinemas with friends. No one wants to hear you talking to your goddamn friend, it's not a social gathering, it's entertainment. What do you wanna do? Hold hands? No you go and sit on your own and you enjoy the show, if you wanna talk to your friend talk to them before it starts or on the bus ride home. It's not like you're never gonna see them again.
> 
> Honestly some people really get my back up with their attitudes.


calm down son


----------



## crazybeats (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I don't have a problem with social interaction, i just have a problem with people needing someone to hold their hands everywhere they go.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Maybe we could sit together tomorrow and discuss it during the show?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I think WWE intentionally books events outside of the USA on specific times. Memorial Day Raw I believe happened when WWE was in Canada,and now Veterans Day Raw will happen when WWE is in the UK.

Can't wait to hear Zebs promo on Raw this time, fans will be booing for sure.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dxbender said:


> Guarantee we'll see dozens of rumors saying something like how Wade Barrett will return on this Raw or something.


Wade was in cardiff last night (faced zak ryder) so theres a chance i guess 

Would love to see him back


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



crazybeats said:


> I don't have a problem with social interaction, i just have a problem with people needing someone to hold their hands everywhere they go.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Saves me making new topic if simple explanation -

At the cardiff event daniel bryan was supposed to have been there but didnt show :/ (confirmed for show on website) 
The crowd during orton vs show were chanting we want bryan and yes! Yes! Yes!. At end of show the big show said that he hears that they want bryan and he"ll tell him you all say hello.

Was he at the glasgow event? Sent back to us? Or wat?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*Really wish I was going to this tonight. Lost track of time totally, ended up with no ticket so now I'm missing this and both PCW shows next weekend as well, waahhhhh*


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



TCO200 said:


> Eh? We are going anyway but it would be good to sit together, I see nowt wrong in that
> 
> Think its some bodies bobo time though he's getting cranky. Poor lamb.



I think he's just got out of solitary confinement


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

If anyone is interested wwe are handing out a few a things to folk in the arndale center. 


Got a question. What happens between 5:30-7?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

There is no way Zeb will mention anything about remembrance day the UK fans will slaughter him


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



StuartMcNeill said:


> If anyone is interested wwe are handing out a few a things to folk in the arndale center.
> 
> 
> Got a question. What happens between 5:30-7?


Filming wwe superstars probably


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Enjoy to everybody going. I'll also just use this thread as the official spoiler discussion since all of you will probably be talking about it in here. So don't use the other thread please.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I`ve got some bad news for ya ! Barett will not be on raw ..

I`ve got some good news for ya ! Probably Barett will be on the show

I`ve got another ...bad news ! If Barett will be on the show,he will job..

bad news/Pycckue


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ill be their if Barrett doesn't appear riot!!!!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

People were wondering about the next WWE tour:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So when does this shit start? It's 9:30 my time, so 5:30 UK time. Gotta be starting soon, yeah?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> People were wondering about the next WWE tour:


Two tv events at the same place? At least SD crowd is edited cause even though it's in UK, would people really be as excited for the SD show(especially with it being over a month past WM,the time when guys usually take time off)


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Barrett is expected to make his return to RAW on tonight's show.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ett-returning-on-tonight/#vGpeQrkyjzYHlp7g.99


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



dxbender said:


> Two tv events at the same place? At least SD crowd is edited cause even though it's in UK, would people really be as excited for the SD show(especially with it being over a month past WM,the time when guys usually take time off)


The Raw and Smackdown TV tapings are always in the same place.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What time does Raw start in the arena? I'm being totally screwed over by national express


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> People were wondering about the next WWE tour:


Surprising to see the tour in May and not the usual April date.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

- William Regal is ring announcer for Superstars, and the first match is Wade Barrett vs Damien Sandow. (my brother is in attendance)

EDIT - Was a dark match, not Superstars!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Yay. Sandow is back to jobbing on the shows nobody gives a fuck about. (I understand why tho, Barrett's home country) you'd think they'd stick him on the main show though, and not one where nobody caes.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Twitter saying it was definitely a dark match, and Barrett went over Sandow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Barrett vs. Sandow? :mark:

But fuck, it's a dark match. FUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Either Superstars or Main Event. Funkadactyls vs Aksana and Alicia. Crowd are chanting 'this is awesome', hopefully it comes across on TV. :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm sure they'll both be on the main show too.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Somebody better have recorded that Sandow/Barrett match and be putting it on YouTube. That was such a cock-tease.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Oh well that is okay. They better be both on the main show, the bloody website teased us with a potential Sandow adding to the WHC match at SS.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1111/567236/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-superstars/

link to SuperStar Spoilers


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> link to SuperStar Spoilers


_* There's a loud "Cena sucks" chant before the show even starts._

:cena4


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

for SuperStars:

Naomi & Cameron beat Aksana & Fox

The Great Khali & Usos beat The Miz & PTP


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1111/567242/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/

Raw spoilers link


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

WWE Champion Randy Orton kicks off RAW and cuts a promo. He's interrupted by Vickie Guerrero, who announces a handicap with Orton taking on Cody Rhodes and Goldust. 
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#KdCGl1LlfzoKbqhK.99


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Cody Rhodes and Goldust defeat Randy Orton by count out when Big Show interferes and throws Orton through a table. Orton is unable to make it back in the ring. 
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#whBVTZlrveoIW3MH.99


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



morris3333 said:


> WWE Champion Randy Orton kicks off RAW and cuts a promo. He's interrupted by Vickie Guerrero, who announces a handicap with Orton taking on Cody Rhodes and Goldust.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#KdCGl1LlfzoKbqhK.99


dat top heel booking :vince


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Is Vickie a face now? Why would she put a Heel in a match thats a disadvantage?


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cody Rhodes and Goldust defeat Randy Orton by count out when Big Show interferes and throws Orton through a table. Orton is unable to make it back in the ring.

This is to beatiful to be true


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Los Matadores vs. 3MB is up next. 3MB come out in Union Jack ring attire to a positive reaction. 
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#LfIpl6yv3c61XhT8.99


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



morris3333 said:


> * Los Matadores vs. 3MB is up next. 3MB come out in Union Jack ring attire to a positive reaction.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#LfIpl6yv3c61XhT8.99


How many times are we going to get this fucking match? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Chrome said:


> How many times are we going to get this fucking match? fpalm


Terrible. And the Matadors haven't had one fucking iota of some type of storyline since they've debuted. They just have random, meaningless matches. What's the fucking point of them if they're just going to be in random, meaningless matches every single week.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Looks pretty awful so far.. Going to sleep now, hopefully my opinion will change.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Maybe 3MB actually wins this time? Maybe? Possibly? Bueller?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



CarolinaCoog said:


> Maybe 3MB actually wins this time? Maybe? Possibly? Bueller?


Haha, you're funny.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Terrible. And the Matadors haven't had one fucking iota of some type of storyline since they've debuted. They just have random, meaningless matches. What's the fucking point of them if they're just going to be in random, meaningless matches every single week.


They had a small storyline with the Real Americans

Which resulted in 1 match on PPV where the Matadores beat the Real Americans in 5 minutes and the feud was never mentioned again.

3MB vs Matadores is reaching Dolph vs Kofi levels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Snapdragon said:


> They had a small storyline with the Real Americans
> *
> Which resulted in 1 match on PPV where the Matadores beat the Real Americans in 5 minutes and the feud was never mentioned again.*
> 
> 3MB vs Matadores is reaching Dolph vs Kofi levels


Pretty sad that that even qualifies as any type of storyline, these days.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Santino Marella Los Matadores vs. 3MB is up next. 3MB come out in Union Jack ring attire to a positive reaction. Matadores and Santino get the win and El Torito gets involved after the match.

* Dolph Ziggler vs. Curtis Axel will take place later tonight.

* Damien Sandow defeated Kofi Kingston.

* Randy Orton runs into an office backstage where Vickie Guerrero, Kane and Brad Maddox are. Orton is upset and complains about what Big Show did to him earlier.

* Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#4s7ybsqEQ8m9e2Hy.99


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Terrible. And the Matadors haven't had one fucking iota of some type of storyline since they've debuted. They just have random, meaningless matches. What's the fucking point of them if they're just going to be in random, meaningless matches every single week.


Funny thing is, despite the stupid gimmick, Primo and Epico are good workers who could be putting on great matches with all the different tag teams the WWE has right now. With how deep the division is now, there is no excuse to keep having this match over and over again. I think this is the fifth time in a month now. Ridiculous, and just pure laziness on WWE's part.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Some people are reporting Orton is legit injured? Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

By Marc Middleton | November 11, 2013 | Comments (16) 


** LIVE SPOILERS ** For Tonight's WWE RAW 
Thanks to Phil Griffiths and Janie Andrews for the following WWE RAW spoilers from today's tapings in Manchester, England. These will air tonight on the USA Network: 
* There's a loud "Cena sucks" chant before the show even starts. 

* WWE Champion Randy Orton kicks off RAW and cuts a promo. He's interrupted by Vickie Guerrero, who announces a handicap with Orton taking on Cody Rhodes and Goldust. 

* Cody Rhodes and Goldust defeat Randy Orton by count out when Big Show interferes and throws Orton through a table. Orton is unable to make it back in the ring. 

* Santino Marella Los Matadores vs. 3MB is up next. 3MB come out in Union Jack ring attire to a positive reaction. Matadores and Santino get the win and El Torito gets involved after the match. 

* Dolph Ziggler vs. Curtis Axel will take place later tonight. 

* Damien Sandow defeated Kofi Kingston. 

* Randy Orton runs into an office backstage where Vickie Guerrero, Kane and Brad Maddox are. Orton is upset and complains about what Big Show did to him earlier. 

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#ftepoKXBc5bbKDUY.99


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

If Barrett is not on tonight then it's a joke.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Snapdragon said:


> 3MB vs Matadores is reaching Dolph vs Kofi levels


At least Dolph vs. Kofi was always entertaining during the matches. All 7503 matches.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Uhh, seems like a skippable as fuck show so far. I wanna thank England and its time zone for saving 3 hours of my life. Although, I'm not gonna do anything productive anyway so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Fortitude said:


> Some people are reporting Orton is legit injured? Can anyone shed any light?


I think he's just selling the attack.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I doubt Orton is legit injured


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Orton is one of the best sellers in the company.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFELJGQdlI

for clarification for opening segment


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

wow, so Survivor Series is two weeks away and this is the show they give us? and they're mad at Bryan for not bringing numbers? Holy shit man! they're flopping left and right now. Their PPV revenue for the fourth quarter is going to tank even lower.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next for the Intercontinental Title. Axel gets the win with a neck breaker.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#H8MBAeYLrTROtOdt.99


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Aw Axel just beat Ziggler.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler is up next for the Intercontinental Title. Axel gets the win with a neckbreaker. 

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#cCb1MhFgM0WK36Ug.99


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Axel wins, Axel wins, Axel wins.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

"_Ziggler got a win last week! Looks like he's finally getting some momentum bac--_

*ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNND IT'S GONE!!!*"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* The Shield vs. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in a handicap match is announced for tonight's main event.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#0fwdXzGwYGDfQbwg.99

for all the people who wanted Punk vs The Shield


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

This time next year Ziggler will be working the indies.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The Shield vs. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in a handicap match is announced for tonight's main event.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> ** The Shield vs. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in a handicap match is announced for tonight's main event.
> *
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#0fwdXzGwYGDfQbwg.99
> 
> for all the people who wanted Punk vs The Shield


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Bryan takes the pin after Wyattference. 

can be a kickass match with all the talent involved.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> * The Shield vs. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in a handicap match is announced for tonight's main event.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#0fwdXzGwYGDfQbwg.99
> 
> for all the people who wanted Punk vs The Shield


Aaaand... the IWC is collectively jizzing.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Its clear, they're only waiting for the RTWM, thats what creative is looking toward, its abundantly clear they're on auto pilot until then.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> Its clear, they're only waiting for the RTWM, thats what creative is looking toward, its abundantly clear they're on auto pilot until then.


Everything from SummerSlam until WrestleMania was always going to be filler after the Triple H heel turn.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

also John Cena vs The Real Americans in a handicap match


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFELJGQdlI
> 
> for clarification for opening segment


I thought Maddox and Kane were part of The Authority why are they putting orton in matches


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> Its clear, they're only waiting for the RTWM, thats what creative is looking toward, its abundantly clear they're on auto pilot until then.


Markedfordeath post without containing the word "Bryan"

:jordan3

That shits scary.

Show looks awful anyway, I won't be watching again. The inexplicable burial of Sandow and Ziggler is just unforgivable. I'm guessing they won't even put Barrett on TV either, because that would be entertaining, and we just can't have that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFHVZGQdlI



> WWE Raw TV SPOILERS 11/11
> 
> - Raw opened with Randy Orton talking about how he's in charge due to The Authority being on vacation. Raw GM Brad Maddox came out and said he's in charge and made Orton vs. Cody Rhodes, then "DOO" Kane said he is in charge and made Orton vs. Goldust. In the end, Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero came out and made a Rhodes Bros. vs. Orton handicap match for right now. So much heat on Vickie, who was booed out of the building.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



King™ said:


> This time next year Ziggler will be working the indies.


If only he had a HOF daddy like Axel does. Oh well.

Shield vs Punk/Bryan should be all kinds of awesome though. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'm here live. Dying at the main event :mark: 

Damn good show so far


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cena puts over Cesaro in a dark event so he can beat him in a handicap match :cena


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The Big Show/ Orton match will only be for 10 minutes or less than that, I hope they look forward to losing the money...and if its filler time, then why the fuck would someone get blamed for the down business? If its filler, then that means they expected the down period...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Das Wunderberlyn said:


> Cena puts over Cesaro in a dark event so he can beat him in a handicap match :cena


:lol

Don't worry. Cesaro is going to be WWE Champion, one day. Guaranteed.

:cena4


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Randy Orton walks up on The Shield backstage and is angry because they didn't help him with Big Show earlier. They said they were busy but Orton isn't happy. The Shield say it's not their problem and Orton walks off.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#fCfWemiKJDjKJP28.99


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> * Randy Orton walks up on The Shield backstage and is angry because they didn't help him with Big Show earlier. They said they were busy but Orton isn't happy. The Shield say it's not their problem and Orton walks off.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#fCfWemiKJDjKJP28.99


Roman's gonna kill that motherfucker.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Roman's gonna kill that motherfucker.


fast tracked face turn


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Shield vs Bryan and Punk :mark: :mark: :mark: maybe we'll finally have shield and wyatts in the same ring


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I just hope that they don't edit the crowd and we get to hear real reactions


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFKEJGQdlI



> Backstage, Randy Orton complained to The Shield about not helping him out earlier. Shield said it's not his concern where they were and they don't work for him, then left.
> 
> (6) Fandango beat Tyson Kidd with a roll-up. Good match. It was set up via clip from "Total Divas," which showed Kidd getting jealous when Natalya trained with Fandango.
> 
> Cena's match is next.





> * Fandango and Summer Rae are out next as the whole arena does the Fandango dance. Tyson Kidd is out next. Fandango gets the win.


Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#k3Oh1RO07S2ulSH8.99


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Are we going to watch Alberto del Rio vs random jobber again?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> *5) Tamina Snuka beat Nikki Bella. Tamina won with a Superfly Splash after Divas champion A.J. Lee interfered. Brie Bella cleared the ring afterward.*


I would _*really *_hope that we get some kind of Elimination tag between the Total Divas and a team of AJ, Tamina and three other heels. Hell, just The Bellas Twins vs AJ and Tamina in a simple tag match period.

I'll gladly take that over *ANOTHER *goddamn AJ vs Brie match. Brie had her shot. *TWICE*. And she lost. *TWICE*. *THREE* times if you want to count Night of Champions. It's time to move on and make AJ feud with another Diva for her title. 

Hey, how about that AJ/Nattie feud that you assheads were clearly heading towards? I know Nattie sucks on the mic, and was fucking terrible on commentary, but just let AJ carry the mic work in the build up to the match, and just let the girls wrestle when it's time.

That's all I ask from these fuckers. :angry:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

so the whole Shield is turning Face? Ambrose I can't see as a face.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

If Cena wins that handicap match I will break my computer into pieces.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Sonny Crockett said:


> If Cena wins that handicap match I will break my computer into pieces.


RIP Computer


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Sonny Crockett said:


> If Cena wins that handicap match I will break my computer into pieces.


Get the hammer ready Jack....


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

i thought there were going to be tons of promo work in this Wyatts feud...Instead, its just them wrestling. I was hoping for like some major build up. And they still haven't announced who the Devil is. This is disappointing. where's the awesome build? Nobody is busting promos on one another. Wyatt/Punk back and forth promo would have been awesome to see. They're running out of time for Survivor Series.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I might be the only one rooting for Cena here  

Hope WWE are smart with this though. Real Americans do kind of need to come out of this without losing.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> i thought there were going to be tons of promo work in this Wyatts feud...Instead, its just them wrestling. I was hoping for like some major build up. And they still haven't announced who the Devil is. This is disappointing. where's the awesome build? Nobody is busting promos on one another. Wyatt/Punk back and forth promo would have been awesome to see. They're running out of time for Survivor Series.


i think the whole point is to get Harper over more than anything else. 

Bray sucks in ring. he cuts great promos though.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> i thought there were going to be tons of promo work in this Wyatts feud...Instead, its just them wrestling. I was hoping for like some major build up. *And they still haven't announced who the Devil is*. This is disappointing. where's the awesome build? Nobody is busting promos on one another. Wyatt/Punk back and forth promo would have been awesome to see. They're running out of time for Survivor Series.


IT'S STING!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

to get Harper over? but he's been losing every one of their matches. Having small guys beat him one on one doesnt' make him much of a monster does it?


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> IT'S STING!


*IT'S TAKER* !:taker


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Xderby said:


> *IT'S TAKER* !:taker


*ONCE IN A LIFETIME AT WMXXX*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I think its Vince. And its lame how they're reenacting Team Hell No with Kane and Maddox. How many things are they going to rip off DB?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> I think its Vince. And its lame how they're reenacting Team Hell No with Kane and Maddox. How many things are they going to rip off DB?


do you think Bryan invented "wacky tag partners don't like each other" angle?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Das Wunderberlyn said:


> do you think Bryan invented "wacky tag partners don't like each other" angle?


Nah, Chris Jericho did.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No, I've just noticed that they've been stealing all the things that he made popular...the Yes chant and gave it to Big Show, and now the comedy character he made with Kane now goes to Maddox..so they're reenacting everything that has made DB popular over the years and giving it to other people.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> No, I've just noticed that they've been stealing all the things that he made popular...the Yes chant and gave it to Big Show, and now the comedy character he made with Kane now goes to Maddox..so they're reenacting everything that has made DB popular over the years and giving it to other people.


So in that sense Bryan stole all the things that made him popular from other superstars no?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cena wins with he STF on Swagger. Del Rio beats up Cena after the match but Cena's boy, Langston comes for the save.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> No, I've just noticed that they've been stealing all the things that he made popular...the Yes chant and gave it to Big Show, and now the comedy character he made with Kane now goes to Maddox..so they're reenacting everything that has made DB popular over the years and giving it to other people.


Yes gimmick was probably lifted from Diego Sanchez anyway


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

you know what I'm saying. They've been taking his WWE identity away from him slowly and its just weird. And he did lift it from Diego but Diego said it was okay...did Bryan say it was okay for Big Show to steal it from him? Bryan said in an interview he hates it when people use it to get cheap cheers.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

* Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro vs. John Cena is up next. There was a loud "Mr. Bean" chant thanks to a Zeb Colter promo. Alberto Del Rio came down mid-match to watch Cena. The hate from fans against Cena was said to be some of the loudest ever during this match. Cena ends up getting the win after a STF on Swagger. After the match, Del Rio attacked Cena until Big E Langston made the save.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...lers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/#M3jzbyZH4Xk9ZVUc.99


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Cena wins LOL


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> *Cena wins with he STF on Swagger*. Del Rio beats up Cena after the match but Cena's boy, Langston comes for the save.


:lmao :lmao 
I knew he was gonna beat them both but its still funny.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Langston became an instant heel after saving him too LOL


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> No, I've just noticed that they've been stealing all the things that he made popular...the Yes chant and gave it to Big Show, and now the comedy character he made with Kane now goes to Maddox..so they're reenacting everything that has made DB popular over the years and giving it to other people.


I heard that they've told Big Show to revert back to his "JeriShow" beard so they can call him Goatface.

They just hate Bryan!!!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Langston making the save there is random as fuck lol


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> Cena wins with he STF on Swagger. Del Rio beats up Cena after the match but Cena's boy, Langston comes for the save.





Sonny Crockett said:


> If Cena wins that handicap match I will break my computer into pieces.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFRUJGQdlI



> (7) WWE World Hvt. champion John Cena beat The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro w/Zeb Colter) in a handicap match. Good match. Cena submitted Swagger with the STF. The crowd was split for Cena and loved Cesaro.
> 
> After the match, Del Rio attacked Cena with a chair to the arm until Big E. Langston made the save. Cena sold the injury on the way out.
> 
> ...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

so since Cena can apparently beat everyone with only one healthy arm, and even beat two guys tonight, what does this say about Bryan? Bryan is the only guy that has beaten him lately. They basically have to have a feud for him to get that win back, because so far no one can beat Cena and if he's really going all the way to WM without losing to anyone and still keeping the title, then that just makes DB look even better because he's the only one that has pinned Cena in a long while.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

:ti @ Ryback vs Truth being booked. 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I heard that they've told Big Show to revert back to his "JeriShow" beard so they can call him Goatface.
> 
> They just hate Bryan!!!!!


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Boy,you would need a whole Xerxes' army to beat Cena in a handicap match.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Sonny Crockett said:


> If Cena wins that handicap match I will break my computer into pieces.


:cena5:cena5


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Sonny Crockett said:


> Boy,you would need a whole Xerxes' army to beat Cena in a handicap match.


have you broken your computer yet?


----------



## Bourne_Awesome (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

No Barrett on TV?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Is that it then? No Barrett?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I always hated Hogan growing up...Its just ridiculous how they have to practice nostalgia to get money for their product all the time.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Das Wunderberlyn said:


> have you broken your computer yet?


I've already done it.I've got 2nd PC.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Big Dog said:


> Is that it then? No Barrett?


Bad News


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

they strategically kept Cena out of the main event, because they didn't want to end the show with Cena winning because people would have left pissed off..this means the Shield lose.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

They haven't had Bryan/Punk vs Shield yet, so I'm guessing it's not over.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFRUJGQdlI
> 
> This week on Main Event - A.J. Lee vs. Natalya for the Divas Title.


That's gonna be awesome, and with it being on Main Event for the title, it's guaranteed win for AJ since they won't have a title change on there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Ungratefulness said:


> That's gonna be awesome, and with it being on Main Event for the title, it's guaranteed win for AJ since they won't have a title change on there.


Kofi beat The Miz for the IC Title on Main Event


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Slightly off topic, I would now like to take this time out to commend WF for repackaging KellyKellyFan into his new markedfordeath persona. Seemless transition. Very well done.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> (8) R-Truth beat Ryback with a roll-up after Ryback missed a Meathook clothesline. The crowd was distracted by a "Goldust vs. Kane" battle in the aisle.


-


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Ryback losing?
:ti


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> (8) R-Truth beat Ryback with a roll-up after Ryback missed a Meathook clothesline. The crowd was distracted by a "Goldust vs. Kane" battle in the aisle.


:lmao this is sad but yet funny at the same time


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

R-Truth beat Ryback with a roll-up after Ryback missed a Meathook clothesline

:lmao

Why the fuck is Ziggler losing to Axel and Truth beating Ryback? If ever two guys needed to be switched positions for the love of fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

*REMINDER: DO NOT MAKE ANY THREADS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED DURING THE SHOW UNTIL AFTER IT AIRS ON TV. 
*

*Thanks :*


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

typically monday is my off day from the gym, but this raw looks horrendous, so I'll be going to the gym. There might be 2 or 3 RAWs in Europe all year and they screw this up royally.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

This will be the first time CM Punk faces The Shield.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> I always hated Hogan growing up...Its just ridiculous how they have to practice nostalgia to get money for their product all the time.


Every company that's been around long enough does that. Your post is ridiculous tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> 9) Alberto Del Rio beat Big E. Langston via submission with the cross-armbreaker. The crowd was more interested in a wave.
> 
> Paul Heyman made his return in a wheelchair with Curtis Axel standing behind him. Heyman blamed Ryback and the fans for his beating, then vowed to return with a vengeance against C.M. Punk when he's healthy. Punk came out, took out Axel, and attacked Heyman with a kendo stick.


-


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> *This week on Main Event - A.J. Lee vs. Natalya for the Divas Title.*


I think this will be AJ's only title defense for November, and the events in this match will (hopefully) lead to that Elimination Tag at SS between AJ and her partners against the Total Divas.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

really? so Punk and Heyman are STILL feuding? for the love of God...i thought HIAC was the end of it! no creative direction once again. *shakes head* and love the monster push Langston is getting, oh wait!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I'd love if The Shield turned face/tweener tonight and going against The Authority and Wyatt Family or whoever gets involved in the end, but I doubt WWE does something like that on a taped Raw.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

And seriously? One night, Ryback is having a stellar performance with Cena for the WHC and the next night he's jobbing to R-Truth?

There HAS to be heat on the guy. I feel like Tyrion Lannister right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> And seriously? One night, Ryback is having a stellar performance with Cena for the WHC and the next night he's jobbing to R-Truth?
> 
> There HAS to be heat on the guy. I feel like Tyrion Lannister right now.


It's really surreal just how far he's fallen from where he was this time last year. I guess if they're going to continue jobbing him out hopefully they feed him to Bryan in the coming weeks as well. That will certainly please Sinjackal :lol, poor guy.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I LOL at this because there's two weeks until Survivor Series and once again no progression on another Raw. Its gotten beyond bad now. JR must be hanging himself right now. He himself cannot believe how bad the booking is in the WWE.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> I LOL at this because there's two weeks until Survivor Series and once again no progression on another Raw. Its gotten beyond bad now. JR must be hanging himself right now. He himself cannot believe how bad the booking is in the WWE.


Wait until the show finishes. WWE have a good couple of potential angles here in the main event. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned into carnage at the end of the show. If Punk/Bryan get the clean win and do nothing but stare down the Wyatts then yeah I agree.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Goldust defeats WWE World Champion in 2013. :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



ElTerrible said:


> Goldust defeats WWE World Champion in 2013. :lmao


...... In a handicap match via countout.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Raw looks absolutely horrendous!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***










Fought Goldust on his WWF PPV debut in 1991. Demands match with Cena. Will settle for countout victory.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

And now I've read this I won't have to waste my time staying up to watch this crap. Spoilers ftw. (Y)

Oh.. and Ryback losing to R-Truth. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

why dont you have Punk under "buried"?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



THANOS said:


> It's really surreal just how far he's fallen from where he was this time last year. I guess if they're going to continue jobbing him out hopefully they feed him to Bryan in the coming weeks as well. That will certainly please Sinjackal :lol, poor guy.


Well I'm a big fan of Ryback too. Maybe not so aggressively as Sinjackal, who I agree with a lot when it comes to Ryback, disagree some when it comes to Bryan. But I don't like seeing this either. The guy had/has star potential and this is a crying shame.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

So what happened after Heyman & Punk's segment?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

^ they are working the main event right now


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



> * CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs. The Shield in a handicap match is up next. The lights go out and The Wyatt Family interrupt the match. They side with The Shield and it's 6 on 2 until The Usos, Cody Rhodes and Goldust come out to make it 6 vs. 6. RAW ends with the babyfaces getting the upperhand.


Found this.

Looks like a setup for a Survivor Series match.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

6v6 for SS please? :vince5

You could have the match (+ entrances, promo etc.) take up nearly an hour of the PPV.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

also noted The Shield & The Wyatts came face to face before trying to fend off the baby-faces together


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wyatts and the shield in the ring together :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Well I'm a big fan of Ryback too. Maybe not so aggressively as Sinjackal, who I agree with a lot when it comes to Ryback, disagree some when it comes to Bryan. But I don't like seeing this either. The guy had/has star potential and this is a crying shame.


Ryback last year:






At 1:28 he gets a star like reaction.

I thought THIS Ryback had a lot of potential but they've destroyed him and I haven't cared for him since they turned him heel.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFf6ZGQdlI



> - Raw opened with Randy Orton talking about how he's in charge due to The Authority being on vacation. Raw GM Brad Maddox came out and said he's in charge and made Orton vs. Cody Rhodes, then "DOO" Kane said he is in charge and made Orton vs. Goldust. In the end, Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero came out and made a Rhodes Bros. vs. Orton handicap match for right now. So much heat on Vickie, who was booed out of the building.
> 
> (1) WWE tag champions Rhodes Bros. (Goldust & Cody Rhodes) beat Randy Orton via count-out. Cody got the hot tag, Orton got clotheslined out of the ring, then Orton did not return and was counted out.
> 
> ...


full spoilers


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Barrett's match isn't televised in a show taped in the UK.

Fucking dropped.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Probably didn't want to reintroduce him to a babyface reaction.

edit Or he just sucks :side:


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Let us all pray that the 6 on 6 match main events SvS. Surely more people care about that match than any of the two title matches.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

yep, not just Reigns, but the whole Shield is turning face....


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



funnyfaces1 said:


> Let us all pray that the 6 on 6 match main events SvS. Surely more people care about that match than any of the two title matches.


Maybe if the Usos were replaced with some Wrestlers who would fit in the main event / are higher up the card. ( Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the Usos but they don't scream PPV headliners)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

If WWE do set up this 6v6 match I'm not a fan. You have Wyatt, Bryan, Punk and Rhodes and none of them can really afford to take a loss in this situation. Wyatt and Rhodes are on pushes while Bryan and Punk are higher up on the card and will likely still be come Wrestlemania and need protecting.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

This could have been a one hour Raw & it still would have made the same storyline progression, only the opening half hour & closing half hour look interesting.


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

The Barnet fight was on before superstars. 

Amazing night and will definitely be going again! 

The main event was totally unexpected, wyatts and the shield fighting word be superb!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Won't be staying up for this, in fact may not bother watching it.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If WWE do set up this 6v6 match I'm not a fan. You have Wyatt, Bryan, Punk and Rhodes and none of them can really afford to take a loss in this situation. Wyatt and Rhodes are on pushes while Bryan and Punk are higher up on the card and will likely still be come Wrestlemania and need protecting.


& yet, when WWE didn't obsess about protecting its stars both Svs & WM were better.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Wyatt gimmick is being buried.


----------



## The Cult (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Don't think the 6vs6 will main event the pay per view, thought it was a dead cert that Rhodes Brothers would be against The Real Americans.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFf6ZGQdlI
> 
> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74497.shtml#.UoFf6ZGQdlI
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I will add to the OP. Maybe some of these results will come across better on TV than what I have read here. Closing segment sounds fun.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



DarkStark said:


> *REMINDER: DO NOT MAKE ANY THREADS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED DURING THE SHOW UNTIL AFTER IT AIRS ON TV.
> *
> 
> *Thanks :*



*Just a reminder*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



StuartMcNeill said:


> The Barnet fight was on before superstars.
> 
> Amazing night and will definitely be going again!
> 
> The main event was totally unexpected, wyatts and the shield fighting word be superb!!


Ah, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

That ending sounds :mark: :mark: :mark:. I'm always a sucker for a big chaotic brawl to take us off the air. The Shield and The Wyatts having a face off is going to be fucking immense. Really can't wait to see that and what it all means, will The Authority and/or Vince be involved with this whole Devil stuff etc. 

Also CORPORATE KANE. Pretty meh show, should be easily forwarded through tomorrow at some stage.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Bryan still main eventing. :yes

But shame the only segment with Punk and Bryan is a match, unless I misread the spoilers.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If WWE do set up this 6v6 match I'm not a fan. You have Wyatt, Bryan, Punk and Rhodes and none of them can really afford to take a loss in this situation. Wyatt and Rhodes are on pushes while Bryan and Punk are higher up on the card and will likely still be come Wrestlemania and need protecting.


Rhodes never loses, I think he's been pinned about twice since Money in the Bank, him taking a pin in a high profile Survivor Series match wouldn't mean a damn. They could even protect him by doing double duty defending the Tag Titles against Swagger and Cesaro.

Wyatt has never lost, although I do think his team would have to win this match, with Wyatt as sole survivor.

Taking a loss here wouldn't hurt Punk or Bryan at all, they're both past the point of wins and losses meaning shit. Wyatt needs it more than Rhodes, Bryan and Punk.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

I was there... Main event was effin brilliant :mark:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

What dirt shit this show is.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Alo0oy said:


> & yet, when WWE didn't obsess about protecting its stars both Svs & WM were better.


I'm just saying you have 2 guys that have momentum that needs continuing and 2 more guys who shouldn't be losing clean especially Bryan. WWE could be putting themselves in a catch-22 situation. And tbh I think 6-on-6 turns into a clusterfuck.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...hris-hero-to-dgusa-wwe-and-goldberg-tons-more



> -- Was told by someone at the Raw tapings that Dolph Ziggler takes a remarkably stupid bump tonight, "even by his standards".


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...ghts-raw-main-event-big-survivor-series-angle



> Punk & Bryan was a no contest with the Shield, when the Wyatts ran in. But instead of going after Punk & Bryan who bailed, They squared off against the Shield & brawled with them. Crowd was going absolutely nuts for this. Calmer heads prevailed & the 6 heels circled the 2 faces, only for Cody, Goldust, and the Usos to make the save. So it looks like a 6 on 6 Survivor Series match with the question, can the Shield & Wyatts coexist. That's the way it certainly appeared.
> 
> Overall it was a very good show. Start was great, dipped in the middle but the end was great. Crowd was hot all night.


Wyatts & The Shield brawled before they went after Punk & Bryan


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Really seems like the ME is the only thing watching tonight. Team Vanilla Midgets, the Wyatt Family/Shield interaction and the 6 man brawl.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Will start watching this at 2 instead of 1 while it's recording so i can skip through it all to the main event


----------



## Bourne_Awesome (Nov 9, 2013)

Reigns will screw his team at SS and turn face. That way no one really take damage from the loss.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Bourne_Awesome said:


> Reigns will screw his team at SS and turn face. That way no one really take damage from the loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well Wyatt would. Guess Wyatt could just not bother going to the ring and get counted out on his rocking chair or something


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Bourne_Awesome said:


> Reigns will screw his team at SS and turn face. That way no one really take damage from the loss.


I wish they wouldn't go that route, but that sounds like something they'd do...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Stupid WWE could have set up Shield vs Wyatt Fam vs Punk/Bryan/??? for Survivor Series and could have used Kassius Ohno in that spot as he has indie past with both Punk and Bryan and went so far as to mention it on recent NXT commentary during one of his matches. Ohno as Hero was also pretty extensively mentioned on the Punk DVD.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

Just got in, great night. Main event was great, unsure if they cut during the brawl? Crowd was great.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

man, Vince is losing it..Look at all the creative ideas they nixed: Back in September, they were planning a Punk/Bryan alliance like right now, only Zayn and Ohno were going to come up from NXT and align against the Authority..didn't happen. Punk was going to align with Bryan and then throw a worked shoot toward Triple H just like his pipe bomb back in 2011, didn't happen. They could have had Shield turn face against the Wyatts and face them at Survivor Series and had Punk/Bryan/Orton at Survivor Series for the title, didn't happen. All of those ideas were nixed in favor of the current product nobody likes. Yep, Vince just doesn't care anymore. I am hoping for a Punk/Reigns/Bryan alliance but knowing Vince he'll want the big guy to win handicap matches weekly like Cena and be superman..ugh!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

You all complain way too much.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



King™ said:


> You all complain way too much.


Quote of the year.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> man, Vince is losing it..*Look at all the creative ideas they nixed: Back in September, they were planning a Punk/Bryan alliance like right now, only Zayn and Ohno were going to come up from NXT and align against the Authority..didn't happen. Punk was going to align with Bryan and then throw a worked shoot toward Triple H just like his pipe bomb back in 2011, didn't happen. *They could have had Shield turn face against the Wyatts and face them at Survivor Series and had Punk/Bryan/Orton at Survivor Series for the title, didn't happen. All of those ideas were nixed in favor of the current product nobody likes. Yep, Vince just doesn't care anymore. I am hoping for a Punk/Reigns/Bryan alliance but knowing Vince he'll want the big guy to win handicap matches weekly like Cena and be superman..ugh!


Que?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***

yep, those were all reported back in September on sescoops,, and a bunch of other wrestling sites...none of them happened.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



markedfordeath said:


> yep, those were all reported back in September on sescoops,, and a bunch of other wrestling sites...none of them happened.


The problem is you believe every report you see. They could put "WWE planning to have Big Show to literally shit on Daniel Bryan on his face in the ring" and you would believe it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone watching RAW? Has it been edited at all?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Has shield vs punk and bryan been announced yet? or did I miss the announcement


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Wrong thread*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



CM12Punk said:


> The problem is you believe every report you see. They could put "WWE planning to have Big Show to literally shit on Daniel Bryan on his face in the ring" and you would believe it.


ummmm...isn't that what's being booked currently?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: *SPOILER* MANCHESTER RAW NOVEMBER 11TH **SPOILER DISCUSSION THREAD***



Osize10 said:


> ummmm...isn't that what's being booked currently?


I guess you missed the part where I said literally.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what reports do you believe?


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

WHY THE HELL IS KANE TAKING SHIT OFF MADDOX?????

WHERE WAS THE TOMBSTONE IN THE OPENING SEGMENT???????

PATHETIC!


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

Gutted. I had to leave the show about 10 minutes from the end to catch a train and missed the Wyatt's/Sheild thing. The worst part is, that the trains weren't running and I had to taxi across Manchester to get another one. I bumped in to someone I had travelled up with at the same station, he and his kid had stayed and saw it all!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Any reports from UK fans on how much editing was done on crowd chants?


----------

